# Maestro Settings



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought it might be good for the Maestro/+ owners to share settings for the various brew methods. That way although it will vary with bean, we can exchange methods that we can try and replicate given the same equipment to hand. If necessary a range of grind settings might be preferable to allow for bean variance. All brew methods welcomed with grinder setting and brew method short description.

I'll kick it off below.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

CCD:

22 on M+

15g into 250g water, 30 secs bloom then fill and cover to total 3mins 30 secs, draw down to total brew time ~4mins.

I find that with the CCD the setting rarely changes from 21-23 and gives a nice speedy draw down while still providing full flavour.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've done the gearbox upgrade on my Maestro+ so my settings are nowhere near where they used to be but I'll have a play with my clever dripper next week to try and see where my settings are in comparison. What setting makes your burrs touch out of interest?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Gearbox upgrade?

I have had a play and my burrs don't touch right down to 0.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

From speaking to Mark (fatboyslim) I found out that there is an upgraded gearbox which stabilises the bottom of the driveshaft and is supposed to be more durable (the main gear is now a resin material rather than metal).

When you make this change you put washers (shims) underneath the bottom burr which will influence the grinding range. Mine now touch around 4-5ish.

I'm surprised that your burrs don't touch at all because Gary emailed Baratza a little while ago about his burrs touching and Pierce from Baratza didn't think it was unusual. How new is yours?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine was purchased only a month ago, not sure if that means it is set up differently to older models?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> Mine was purchased only a month ago, not sure if that means it is set up differently to older models?


If yours has the Encore burrs then they will not touch and behave differently / different settings etc


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

With my un-upgraded year-old Maestro+, it's usually between 20 and 21 for the aeropress and somewhere around 10 for pourovers.


----------

